# Fyi



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I spent a bunch of time at my faorite paddle shop Saturday. And I found out something I never knew: They rent kayaks for the day. They do demos and short floats, etc... but for like $30, you can also just pick up a kayak and bring it back the next day. Grab a Coosa, fish out of it all day, bring it back.
Great Miami Outfitters in Miamisburg, OH. They carry Jackson (Coosa, Cuda, Big Tuna...they had the Cuda 12 in stock), Native (Ultimate, Manta Ray) and a bunch of other brands. 
But the ability to try a fishing yak for the day, take it on a float, OR take a buddy who doesn't have one; 30 bones gets you an awesome chance to do either.
I also learned more about hammock camping than I could have ever imagined. 
Cool store.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Bubbagon,
This is really bad news!  Being able to test drive, before you buy will create a craving so large that it could virtually ruin my finances.  I may have to go there as soon as the flood waters reside. Thanks brother! 

I've always wanted to test drive some of the Jackson line of SOT kayaks. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Do they have any Kilroys yet?


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Yep this would be bad, unless they have a rent 30 times and its yours program.
A Jackson would be sweet but I'm cheap.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Good info. May have to check that out.


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

Bubbagon.....watch out for the hammocks! I used one years ago in the boundary waters.....I won't sleep on the ground anymore! 

Mike


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

streamstalker said:


> Do they have any Kilroys yet?


Same thing I asked. Not yet, but I believe they are on the way.
I'll tell you what. I was pretty convinced I was all about the Coosa, but after seeing the Cuda12....Mmmmmmm....I'd need to paddle it for a couple days on some skinny streams. But if it passed that test, I do believe I may lean towards it over a Coosa. Badass boat!


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Well, if you want to rent a Cuda 12 and Kilroy one day and throw them in a couple streams, let me know. I'm definitely in the market to add to the fleet this year.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

streamstalker said:


> Well, if you want to rent a Cuda 12 and Kilroy one day and throw them in a couple streams, let me know. I'm definitely in the market to add to the fleet this year.


Ummm, YES, I do!


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

i just bought a 2012 Cuda 14 from them not even 3 weeks ago. i bought it used because it was one of their rentals this past season. i saved a TON of money since it was used and it had only been taken out on the water 3 times. that place is tops in my book.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Bubbagon said:


> Same thing I asked. Not yet, but I believe they are on the way.
> I'll tell you what. I was pretty convinced I was all about the Coosa, but after seeing the Cuda12....Mmmmmmm....I'd need to paddle it for a couple days on some skinny streams. But if it passed that test, I do believe I may lean towards it over a Coosa. Badass boat!



The kilroy apears to be a well thought out design for what alot of fisherman are looking for but i think i would struggle with the dash being so far forward. I would guess ohio streams will see there fair share of this ride this year though. 
Considering a sot also this year for some of my all day or weekends floats. I am still a newb but the cuda 12 still appears to be a flat water ride? I will take a look but i am liking the coosa at this point.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

lotaluck said:


> I am still a newb but the cuda 12 still appears to be a flat water ride? I will take a look but i am liking the coosa at this point.


For sure. And I don't want to take a step backwards in the handling department either. That's about the only thing holding me back.
But MAYBE, if it still turns fairly easily, the decrease in manuverability might be worth it for the rest of the boat.
Coosa is still probably in the lead for me. Unless I paddle the Cuda12 and don't notice much difference in handling.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Bubbagon said:


> For sure. And I don't want to take a step backwards in the handling department either. That's about the only thing holding me back.
> But MAYBE, if it still turns fairly easily, the decrease in manuverability might be worth it for the rest of the boat.
> Coosa is still probably in the lead for me. Unless I paddle the Cuda12 and don't notice much difference in handling.


Handling is my concern also as the Kilroy is built on a Cuda 12 hull, which is actually 12.5 feet. I'm serious about that test drive thing. Give me a shout late Feb/early March if it's looking good out there.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Has anyone paddled the Big Tuna solo. I'm cheap but this thing calls out to me, I could take that leap. I'm a big dude and I like the room. Plus I catfish most of the time and the live well is sweet. Not many yakers around me but I could get any of my buddies to go out in a two man. Just how crazy is it to get a 100# boat for one man?


----------



## xyzman (Dec 3, 2012)

Awesome! Just moved from MI n live real close to this place atleast thats wat I've been told. I will have to pay a visit!


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

rustyfish said:


> Just how crazy is it to get a 100# boat for one man?


My yak is pushing 70lbs, and I'm sure most of the pedal drive yaks are close to 100lbs. To me it only sounds crazy if you're 5ft tall and 90lbs, and aren't able to lift it.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## xyzman (Dec 3, 2012)

Jmsteele187 said:


> My yak is pushing 70lbs, and I'm sure most of the pedal drive yaks are close to 100lbs. To me it only sounds crazy if you're 5ft tall and 90lbs, and aren't able to lift it.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Don't need to carry a heavy kayak to the water when you can drag it or put it on a cart. Lifting the yak onto the vehicle is another story but there are ways around that as well.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

xyzman said:


> Don't need to carry a heavy kayak to the water when you can drag it or put it on a cart. Lifting the yak onto the vehicle is another story but there are ways around that as well.


It was the loading it on top of the car that I was thinking about.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Oh its like mid 80s bare I thought it was 100. Thats not bad, mine is 73. Well its over 80 with everything I have attached or perminatly keep in it.

Sorry for the high-jack but you did say Jackson so what do you expect, LOL


----------



## Namlot79 (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks for the info


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

thanks for the info bubbagon..might check that out


----------



## xyzman (Dec 3, 2012)

Jmsteele187 said:


> It was the loading it on top of the car that I was thinking about.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I have a yakima showboat. It makes loading and unloading easier. Easy enough for me to do it alone. Load assist makes a diff.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I've bought my coosa and wenonah there, great place, Andrew is the man! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## xyzman (Dec 3, 2012)

Yea was in there last week and someone just got there new coosa. Can't wait to hit the waters down here.


----------

